# POSA's free use-of-force video training programs



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Please forward this information to all officers in your agency or
organization!

The Police Officers Safety Association, Inc. (POSA) is a non-profit organization that offers FREE and low-cost advanced education and training to increase the safety and effectiveness of law enforcement officers.

POSA's free use-of-force video training programs are now available to police officers nationwide. Any police officer can view our videos online or
download them from our web site, www.posai.org, after verifying law
enforcement status with policeone.com. Visit policeone.com for your free
membership with the premier law enforcement portal!

POSA's training programs have previously been available only to officers in the New England area, where they have been widely hailed as practical,
direct, and succinct. Major video training programs will be added at the
rate of two per year.

Tactical Knife Skills, and Firearm Disarming and Retention are currently available. Close Quarter Shooting will be available August 2005 and Force-on-Force Simulation Instructor will be available Q4 2005.

POSA also publishes and freely distributes the POSA Journal of Tactics and
Training which compiles the most practical, forward-thinking materials on
the subject of law enforcement training. Current and past editions are
available for download or viewing from our web site.

Electronic versions of this notice may be obtained from the "POSA News" link at www.posai.org for forwarding or distribution.


----------

